# Third IVF round - looking for advice on immunes and tests!



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi ladies and gents.

We are just coming to terms with the failure of our second IVF round. 

I am 42 - own eggs, first round failed to transfer, second round got 4 eggs, all fertilised and 2 to Blasto but didn't stick.

As you can see from the signature I have been pregnant before.

My question is this...

What further tests would you ask for? 

We used the embryoscope to not disturb the eggs too much this time round. Not sure about my immunes... Is that worth asking?

I had a scratch the first time round but we didn't have anything to transfer, and last time didn't have a scratch as I was working away at the time.

We've tested the sperm and it's fine.

Aside the 'you are old and so are your eggs' what else can I try?

ANY advice or help would be really appreciated.

Not sure if this is the right place to post.

Thanks ladies,

Much love.  

X


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Ms Apple, 

I don't have any answers but didn't want to just read and not say anything. I've had 2 failed cycles so would also be interested to know if there are any tests I should be looking into having. Both cycles (one fresh and one frozen) I've had one grade B embryo transferred but BFN both times so I'm guessing an issue with implantation. I wasn't offered the scratch with my fresh cycle but I was for my frozen one so went for it as I read lots of positive results on it.

Hoping to have another fresh cycle in the next few months, just waiting for an appointment. I haven't tried anything like acupuncture or reflexology yet but think I will for this upcoming cycle, willing to try anything!

Good luck, and I hope someone can give you the answers you are looking for

Stacey


----------

